# omfg... seriously?



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

GENUINE GM PONTIAC 2005-2006 GTO MUFFLERS

I can't believe anyone would pay that price for the factory catback, much less the mufflers only. Just shows how out of touch dealerships are...

I've been hunting around on Craigslist every couple of days to see if any GTO stuff comes up, and this ad has come up repeatedly for the last two months. Gee, I wonder why. And people said _I_ was crazy for asking $200 for the entire system...


----------



## GTOMOE9 (Jun 14, 2010)

i have a friend that has a catback system that has 30k miles on it he will prolly sell it to you for 200


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTOMOE9 said:


> i have a friend that has a catback system that has 30k miles on it he will prolly sell it to you for 200


I think you've missed the point......


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I took my stock vette mufflers to the swap meet, asked $100 for them as they have the really nice tips on them. Walked around, found another set for $15 that didn't sell,.. I'm going to take the tips off and junk the mufflers.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If they were something special like the '04s and someone wanted to restore one to OEM maybe but LS2 mufflers don't have a very good sound to start with . As these cars get older tho and after everyone swaps out their systems they may start getting rarer. Look at old GTO parts. An OEM is worth a lot more than a Flowmaster or something


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

Eh. Being sold by a stealership. No surprises here.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

svede1212 said:


> If they were something special like the '04s and someone wanted to restore one to OEM maybe but *LS2 mufflers don't have a very good sound to start with* . As these cars get older tho and after everyone swaps out their systems they may start getting rarer. Look at old GTO parts. An OEM is worth a lot more than a Flowmaster or something


:lol: Indeed. Tinny, yet, sounds like they're packed with pillows.

I may never sell my stock system, but I'm not going to scrap it. Not too worried, I guess. I've got all my stock parts, so maybe someday I can have friends over and say "yep, there they are".


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Hmm - I gave all my stock parts away. I guess I shouldn't have done that, being they only had a few hundred miles on them.


----------



## omen omega (Aug 26, 2011)

DAMN that is crazy, it is craigslist though so I will send them a message saying 50 dollars and see what they say from there


----------

